
Last of the Neanderthals - robg
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/print/2008/10/neanderthals/hall-text
======
biohacker42
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=306927>

~~~
robg
Cool man, thanks. Usually I'd delete the dupe, but in this case I'd rather
have the unpaginated version in my personal archive.

